# Word of the Day - Mediocre



## Jace (Nov 1, 2022)

Mediocre - adj .

(Me de-o ker) 

Def.: Moderate quality, common 

The actor gave a mediocre performance.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2022)

_I was disappointed with the pie I ordered, 
because instead of tasting as scrumptious as I remember from decades ago,
it was just *mediocre.*_


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 1, 2022)

The Okra was mediocre!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> The Okra was mediocre!



Most people seem to agree that okra is horrid,
though a few of us, myself included,  love it!

But many who do eat it, relegate it to simply tolerable;

or as you say,  they might call it just _mediocre_!


----------



## Jace (Nov 1, 2022)

Years ago, I had a roommate..from Georgia...who loved it(okra) 

Is it _a *'southern thing'? *_


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2022)

Jace said:


> Years ago, I had a roommate..from Georgia...who loved it(okra)
> 
> Is it _a *'southern thing'? *_


I don't know; I am a Northerner.
But it *is* much easier to actually *grow it*, _in a warm climate with long growing season, _so you might be right, that perhaps it's more commonly eaten and popular in the South, for that reason!

Most people I've met, say they never tasted it, or did once and hated it, or that it was _just mediocre!_


----------



## Jace (Nov 1, 2022)

Yes, we(our family growing up.. Northerners) never had it.
And, when Babs(roomie) made and wanted us-(other roommate) to try _did not like_


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 1, 2022)

My favorite mediocre quote was Nebraska Senator Hruska speaking in support of Nixon's Supreme Court Nominee Harrold Carswell:

"_So what if he is mediocre?  There are a lot of mediocre judges and people and lawyers.  They are entitled to a little representation, aren’t they?  We can’t have all Brandeises, Cardozos, and Frankfurters and stuff like that there._" March 1970

Shockingly, the speech failed to persuade; Carswell withdrew.  And Senator Hruska has gone down as a great defender of the mediocre.

https://www.npr.org/sections/politicaljunkie/2009/03/on_this_day_in_1970_hruska_mak_1.html


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 1, 2022)

The pepper jack cheese I ate was mediocre .


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2022)

Jace said:


> Yes, we(our family growing up.. Northerners) never had it.
> And, when Babs(roomie) made and wanted us-(other roommate) to try _did not like_


Are you sure you actually tried enough of it, to _taste it?  _


----------



## Jace (Nov 1, 2022)

No, once was enough!


----------



## Mizmo (Nov 2, 2022)

Seems everything in my life right now is mediocre


----------



## Beezer (Nov 2, 2022)

"Bah! It's good enough!"

- Mediocretes


----------

